# Lustige Screenshots



## daLord (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab in meiner WoW Zeit mittlerweile ne menge lustige Screenshots gemacht. Jetzt dachte ich mir, die könnte man ja mal mit anderen teilen und gucken welche die so gemacht haben. So hier sind mal fünf stück von mir:

/edit: jetzt auch in heller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Hmm ... Hier fehlt wohl nen model ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Nicht den kopf in den Sand stecken^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Ganz knappes Würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Nachtelfen Baum in OG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. immer diese öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel ... Und da soll noch mal wer sagen die ziehen einem nicht unnötig Gold aus der tasche xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (23. Dezember 2006)

Was ist den hier los?
Beim Witze-thread haut jeder sofort seine Meinung raus "der war gut" oder "der nich".
Und hier?
nicht mal ein komment?

Vieleicht sind ja fünf neue noch mal nen anreiz xD

btw: sind alles thumbnails. also klickt drauf und ihr habt sie in groß, sonst könnt ihr ja den text nicht lesen.

/edit: die jetzt auch in heller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. Hmm ... damit den Namen auch ja jeder lesen kann (hab mir sagen lassen das der bug nicht sooo selten is)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7. Kein TS ... das ist doch mal nen Motto für ne Gilde ^^ (möööp FALSCH. was ein schwachsinn)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8. Arme Gome-Frau kann nich mal über die Schulterblätter des Tigers gucken, da ist laut StVO bestimmt nen bußgeld fällig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9. Jetzt falle nSchuhe endlcih Paarweise :Þ - Da farmt man sich vor den HdW den arsch ab für die blöden Deviatschuppen und dann fällt der müll soger doppelt!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10. Das ist ja mal ne armselige Besetzung fürs arathi (für die allies wars genial. in einer stunde geht das arathi sechs mal auf, immer mit zuwenigen hordies und man bekommt jedes mal 3 marken^^. Ach wär das doch nach dem patch gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schnell marken holen und dann ehre im alterac.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hell:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (23. Dezember 2006)

Also ich kann die Bilder nicht sehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (23. Dezember 2006)

Sind ein paar lustige Bilder dabei. Zwei Sachen aber: Lästere nie gegen Gnome die auf Säblern sitzen und Punkt Zwei... was ist an diesem TS Screenshot so schlimm? Ich bin selbst Gildenleiter auf einem RP Server und wir machen auch alles ohne Teamspeak. Es stört definitiv die Spielstimmung wenn statt der niedlichen Gnomin plötzlich ein männlicher Spieler mit Akzent spricht. Und wenn jetzt auch gleich das Argument kommt "Ey ohne TS schafft man net mal Scholomance" dann kann ich dir versichern das sowohl Ragnaros, Onyxia und die ersten BWL Bosse ohne dieses Sprachtool gemeister wurden. Es ist alles eine Übbungssache.

Ich selbst habe auch nichts gegen TS, war selbst schon in Raids mit und ohne. Weiss jetzt aber nicht was an Screens lustig ist wo jemand eben eine Gilde aubauen will mit Leuten die eben nichts mit Teamspeak anfangen können.. Na wems gefällt...

Am Besten finde ich übrigens das Bild mit den Flugrouten.. einfach genial umständich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen Gnomen die sich durch meine Screenshot diffamiert fühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . (Ich hoffe mein gnom-twink hats nicht gesehen sonst weigert der sich noch von mir gespielt zu werden ^^)

@Thoa: Ich bin auf nem nicht-RP-PvE-Server. Ich hab bisher noch nie jemand getroffen der TS nagativ gegenübersteht. Ich konnt mir das bis zu deinem Post auch gar nicht vorstellen. Deien Argumentation überzeugt mich allerdings.
Allerdings frag ich mich immer noch ob eine Ablehnung gegen TS sich als grundlage für die Auswahl von Gildenmates eignet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Wärs da nicht besser man sucht sich wen mit dem man gut klar kommt?

@Bashery:
Welche Bilder siehst du nicht? die in den Posts oder die auf die verlinkt ist?


----------



## Roran (23. Dezember 2006)

daLord mach mal die Screens was heller,
da fallem einem ja fast die Auge aus dem Kopf,
so dunkel sind die zum Teil.


----------



## Thoa (23. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir sind die ganz normal. So wie eben auch die Ingame Farben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde ja auch gerne Bilder nachliefern.. aber ich mache recht selten Screenshots.. Hm


----------



## daLord (23. Dezember 2006)

Sind die bei noch wem zu dunkel? bei mir waren die auch in den gewohnten farben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Egal hab se noch mal 25% heller gemacht und den kontrast auch um 25% erhöht.

Mir sind noch gründe eingefallen warum keine Bilder kommen (außer dem von Thoa, das ihr halt keine macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):
entweder - weil weihnachten ist und keine on ist
oder - weil ihr nicht wisst wie ihr die kostenlos hochladen könnt

Beim ersten kann ich wohl nix machen aber für das zweite kann ich abhilfe schaffen.

*Kostenlos-Bilder-Hosten-Guide*
Ich hab die Bilder bei http://imageshack.us hochgeladen, die finanzieren sich über Werbung und sind deswegen kostenlos. Allerdings beschränken die Bildergröße auf 1,5 mb.
Im Offiziellen Blizzard Forum bin ich auch schon auf tote Links gestoßen auf deren Zielseite dann nur noch stand, dass das Bild gelöscht wurde weil es zuviel Traffic verursacht hatte. Deshalb sollte man die 1,5mb wohl möglichst noch deutlich unterschreiten. Am besetn sollte man also das JPG Format verwenden da dies am kleinsten ist.

/edit: wie man seine Screenshots mit Photofiltre auf dieses Maß bringt erklär ich unten in post #16
Wenn ihr die Screens fertig habt ruft ihr http://imageshack.us auf
unter upload (x)file klickt ihr auf "Durchsuchen..." und wählt das erste Bild aus
dann klickt ihr auf "host it!"
Auf der Seite die sich nun öffnet wählt kopiert ihr den Text in dem Feld vor "Thumbnail for forums (1)" und fügt ihn in euren post hier im Forum ein
und so weiter mit allen bildern die ihr hochladen wollt...
Und zack ist das Bild hier im forum.

Versuchen schaden nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## AhLuuum (23. Dezember 2006)

Hätte ich meinen Rechner nicht formatieren muessen, hätt ich auch noch Screens vom Questen mit Bugs oder so. Mittlerweile hab ich nur noch langweilige Screens von Gildenmitgliedern, die mir irgendn cholerischen Muell schreiben.


----------



## Neronis (23. Dezember 2006)

Wohin werden die Screens nochmal gespeichert ?

T*schuldigt das OT aber ich habs vergessen ^.^


----------



## daLord (23. Dezember 2006)

direkt in den Ordner "World of Warcraft/Screenshots/". eigentlcih nicht zu verfehlen^^


----------



## Roran (23. Dezember 2006)

Aber die Screenshots sind alle im TGA Format,
und deswegen mußte die mit einem Grafikprogramm in JPG umwandeln.


----------



## ForrestGump (23. Dezember 2006)

man muss ja nicht Teamspeak benutzen gibt ja noch Ventrilo ^^


----------



## Finder (23. Dezember 2006)

Habe hier ein paar Bilder von den Spezialitem gemacht, schaut es euch einfach mal an und lest euch schlau:

_-- zensiert -- Diebesspiel --  User gebannt -- Rascal/23.12.06 (thx Neronis) --_

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Neronis (23. Dezember 2006)

ja, hab gesehen das sie im.tga Format sind.
Aber habt ihr zufällig ein Programm parat ?
Per hand geht es nicht, da werden die Bilder nicht angezeigt.
Und es wird ganz schön umstandlich sein 300 Screens mit dem Programm oder auch per Hand umzubennen.

Edit:

Nicht auf "Finders" Link gehen, ist wieder so ein dummes Diebspiel.
Hab den BT schon gemeldet.


----------



## daLord (23. Dezember 2006)

*tga->jpg-Guide*

Ich benutze das freeware Programm Photofiltre. Es ist einfach zu benutzen, klein (nur 1,6mb!!!!) und hat doch viele Funktionen. (btw. Wer manchmal Paint benutzt wird sich schnell zurecht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm ist der Link zum Download von Photofiltre.
Irgendeinen Ordner erstellen in den ganzen neuen JPGs rein sollen (wenn man den "Wow/Screenshots" ordner nimmt ist es blöd weil dann immer abwechselnd ein TGA und JPG rauskommen. Dann müsste man jedes zweite löschen. Da nimmt man doch lieber einen neuen Ordner)
Programm installieren und öffnen
In der oberen Leiste "Tools" - "Automat / Batch" auswählen
folgende Einstellunegn vornehmen:
Source folder: "Wow/Screenshots"
Source format: "all images" oder "targa (... *tga,...)"
Output folder: Den Ordner den man unter 1. erstellt hat
Output format: "JPEG (*jpg)"
"quality"-Balken: auf "90" lassen

Anschließend von "File" zum letzten Tab "Action" wechseln
Zuletzt im Tab "Action" auf den Button "OK" drücken
Dann rattert Photofiltre alle Bilder durch und man muss, wenn es fertig ist, nur noch das Fenster schließen. Dann hat man in dem Ordner den man gewählt hat alle seine Screenhots im JPG format.

*Bilder-für-Imagshack-vorbereiten-Guide*
Wie bereits in post #8 gesagt hat Imageshack eine Anforderungen an die Bilder. Das Bild muss kleiner als 1,5mb sein. Das erreicht man indem aman das JPG Format benutzt und das Bild möglichst stark beschneidet und damit auf das wesentliche beschränkt.

So bringt man Die Bilder mit Photofiltre in Form:
Bild mit Photofiltre öffnen
den Schritt nur wenn man nur einen Ausschnitt möchte
Mit der Maus ein Viereck auf ziehen mit dem Ausschnitt den man haben möchte
dann auf "Edit" - "Copy" klicken
Dann auf "Edit" - "Paste as new image"

meine Empfehlung ist es, das Bild auf maximal 600 pixel zu verkleinern um den Speicherplatz noch weiter zu veringern. Dafür "Image" - "Image size ..." auswählen
Beim größeren von "Width:" oder "Height:" eingeben: "600" und "OK" drücken
dann auf "File" - "Save as..." klicken und den "Dateityp:" "JPEG (*jpg)" wählen. (Namen eintippen und Ordner wählen natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
im darauf folgenden Fenster die "quality" auf "75" oder "80" einstellen (das reicht hierfür alle mal)
und das gleiche mit allen bildern die man haben will...
und dann kann man mit der im Post #8 beschriebene Variante hochladen

hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neronis (24. Dezember 2006)

WoW,danke für den Guide klappt super.


----------



## Hexagon (24. Dezember 2006)

Hab auch mal ein paar lustige Bilder rausgesucht und für euch mal hochgeladen:

*Poolparty:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Piratin zum knutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schieflage:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das nenn ich ma geBUFFED:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen noch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutch ins 2007  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (24. Dezember 2006)

IrvanView geht auch kann man in fast alle gängigen bilder formate umspeichern. png jfg gif usw.


----------



## daLord (24. Dezember 2006)

Juchu endlich postet wer screens xD

@Hexagon
den Poolparty screnn find ich ja geil!!!! Wie habt ihr den gemacht?
Den mit der Schieflage versteh ich leider nicht. Was steht da überhaupt so schräg im bild rum?

So mal wieder fünf von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11. Jetzt können die goldseller schon worldwide in den Allgemeinchannel schreiben. Ich steh in Wald von Elwyn und der Kerl in Dun Morogh !?!? (Kurz dannach als ich in den Duskwood rein bin unterhielten sich zwei im allgemeinen von duskwood über genau den gleichen typ. Also im dortigen Channel war der auch!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12. Also die neuen Reisemöglichkeiten (Portal mit Versammlungsstein) müssen wohl noch getestet werden. (Hoffnetlich landet mein Gaul demnächst mit den Hufen aufm Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13. Nich wirklich lustig aber - Das wahrscheinlich ungewöhnlichste Pet überhaupt (Is aus Naxx wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, aber korrigiert mich ruhig wenns nicht stimmt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



14. Neuer Theme für den Login-schirm - da sind wohl alle texturen etwas durcheinander geraten. (Nur der grüne Fleck in der Mitte ist von mir nachher eingefügt um meinene Accountnamen zu verdecken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15. Auch eigentlich weniger lustig sondern eher beschämend - Da wurden wir, ich glaub drei Runden hintereinander, von der Horde bis in unsere eigene Basis zurückgedrängt!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (24. Dezember 2006)

dieser screen mit dem pet..isja cool^^ man siehts ned sop gut und ich kenn naxx viecher auch ned aber is das so wie so ein wurm der aus dem boden kommt? wie bewegt der sich fort^^
den willich auch

achja...ich bin leider im mom ned zuhause(sitz am compi von opa) denn ich hab auch coole screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (24. Dezember 2006)

Vor allem so ein viech aus naxx erst mal zu bekommen. Naxx ist ja die schwerste 40er instanz die es momentan gibt. Der typ ist von der Gilde "ImortalSunrise". Das ist eine der drei Gilden bei uns auf "Gilneas" die überhaupt da schon rein gehen können. Und mein Kollege hat mir letztens gesagt die sind auch die einzigen die schon Krieger komplett in T3 rumlaufen haben (bei uns auf dem Server!).


----------



## AhLuuum (25. Dezember 2006)

Ich kenn die Wurmartigen Viecher nur von C'thun(AQ40 Endboss). Ich wuesste aber nicht, dass man sich diese zähmen kann.


----------



## BoonDaMage (25. Dezember 2006)

Manche Bilder sind ganz Lustig, andere aber garnicht ;-)


----------



## Magni (25. Dezember 2006)

ich glaub eher das is das trinket von c´fisch sonst nix^^


----------



## AhLuuum (25. Dezember 2006)

Achja er droppt ja DAS Trinket.


----------



## daLord (25. Dezember 2006)

Schade ich dachte schon das wär wirklich aus Naxx =(.

Ähm ... gibts denn hier kein der auch screens posten will? (k einen gab schon)
Ich geb nich auf ich poste nach Weihnachten noch mal welche von meinem Kollegen Nex. Vll findet sich ja doch noch wer, wenns ab und zu oben steht.


----------



## Hexagon (25. Dezember 2006)

daLord schrieb:


> @Hexagon
> den Poolparty screnn find ich ja geil!!!! Wie habt ihr den gemacht?
> Den mit der Schieflage versteh ich leider nicht. Was steht da überhaupt so schräg im bild rum?



Ja das mit der Poolparty war von nem Buff, wo man übers wasser gehen kann, und was die Schieflage angeht ist ein Zentaur Mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (26. Dezember 2006)

So dann mal wieder 5 von mir ... bzw. eigentlcih sind die von meinem Kollegen Nex und seinem Gnom Magier Nexerus.

1.  Also hier hat die feige Horde wohl nen Rückzieher gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Hier hat es dagegen einen verdammt mutigen Orc mitten nach IF verschlagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. In WoW gibt es noch unbekannte Formen von Magie mit denen sich dieser mächtige Mensch in die Lüft erhoben hat ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Irgendwer hat vergessen diesen armen NPC zu bezahlen was er sofort mit Arbeitsverweigerung quittiert (Gebt ihm einnen Text !!!!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Und hier können Gnome echt laut DISKRIMINIERUNG schreien. Also echt Blizz das ist nicht nett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (22. Januar 2007)

Das sind mal nen paar neue Screenshots die kurz vor und nach der Einführung von BC entstanden sind:

Hier will mir WoW weiß machen, dass ich während ich meine Schurken spiele gleichzeitig mit meiner Magierin in MC bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Pala hat sich mal einen coolen Spruch für sein Rezz-Makro gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich diese Frage, einen Tag vor öffnung des Dunklen Portals, gelesen hab wäre ich beinahe rückwärts den stuhl runter gekippt (... [irgend] son portal):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Spruch ist auf jeden fall besser als das /doom emote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Witzigste BC Item (Für die, die die Anspielung nich verstehen sollten mal deiesem Link in die BLASC Datenbank folgen http://www.buffed.de/?i=19323) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1Priester, 3Palas und ich in Scholo, Die wohl längste Buffliste der Welt^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zuletzt mein bestes Geschäft aller Zeiten, 6xHerbeigezaubertes Wasser für 4g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorKittie (1. Februar 2007)

*Meine (naja ich weiß ja nit ob die lustig sind^^) Screenshots...*


*hmm..ein wipe...und *alles* schaute zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

lol


*Schneemann-Party in OG...^^*

Party



*Man beachte den Text...boar 4 lvl 6er...wie imba...lööl*

imba...*gg



Sry, aber musste es bei meisterzopf hochladen...bei imageshack hat es mir Fehler angezeigt, wenn ich draufgeklickt hab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexagon (1. Februar 2007)

So bei mir haben sich auch wieder ein paar Screens angesammelt!

*Fear Opfer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lepragnomarbeiter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ohne Worte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die etwas andere Art zu schlaffen
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schönster Pet-Name den ich bis jetzt gelesen habe (NPC)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Teuerste Rezept vor BC, den ich damals je gesehen habe*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (1. Februar 2007)

*GM-Insel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fearopfer*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hyjal*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*<3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schattenpriester und Hexenmeister only *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grosse, phöse Horde*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Murlocs* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (1. Februar 2007)

So dann poste ich noch mal den rest der guten Screens von meinem Kollegen Nexerus/Lythandra alias Nex

1. Hier hat laut Anzeige die Allianz schon 3 Flaggen bevor die Kämpfe überhaupt angefangen haben (Jetzt weiß man auch wie die paar Siege der Allianz in WS zustande kommen xD). 2. Das Skellet hat wohl die totale Bodenhaftung verloren^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Diese Untote Priesterin wurde mit Mindcontrol nach IF entführt (cool das Leute so ein Gag mitmachen und nicht einfach Ausloggen!). 4. Dieser Gildnen name ist einfach geil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Ziemlich futuristische Ansicht der großen Schmiede in IF (Grafik Bugs ftw!) 6. Dieser Screen ist lange vor BC entstanden! Der Greif scheint sich entweder total verflogen zu haben oder schon wieder ein Bug? hab auch keien Ahnung wie der Greif da hin gekommen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7. Bug die dritte. Hier hat die engine wohl vergessen die Kleidung der Leute zu Laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8. Verkleinerungseffekte haben für Gnome fatale folgen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9. Nicht mal in der Haupstadt der Menschen ist man vor der Horde sicher. Hier verfolgt eine Trollschurkin den Plan sich konspirativ in die Stadt zu schleichen und sie von innen zu infiltrieren^^ 10. Und der letzte Bug: Trotz tod belibt eine gerineg Menge Mana zurück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (2. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Das sind mal nen paar neue Screenshots die kurz vor und nach der Einführung von BC entstanden sind:
> 
> Hier will mir WoW weiß machen, dass ich während ich meine Schurken spiele gleichzeitig mit meiner Magierin in MC bin
> 
> ...






Warum hast du deinen eigenen char unter Freunde??lol


----------



## Hexagon (2. Februar 2007)

Das hab ich aber auch!

1 Char ist mein AH-Char und 2te mein Bankchar und wenn ich was mit der Post versenden will, brauche ich nur den Anfangsbuchstaben einzugeben und schon erscheint der Name von der Freundesliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (2. Februar 2007)

Aso


----------



## Alucardin (2. Februar 2007)

Hmm die Screens sind teilweise richtig lustig^^

Hier mal nen paar von mir...

Muss ich dazu etwas sagen?Das war 4Uhr Nachts...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war wohl schon wer zum untoten mutiert und hat es nicht bemerkt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (2. Februar 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> Warum hast du deinen eigenen char unter Freunde??lol



Ich habs aus exakt dem selben Grund wie "Hexagon". Ich glaub durch ct_mailmod klappt dass mit der Auto-erweiterung der Namen auch mit Leuten aus der Gilde. Aber als ich den Char angefangen hab, hatte keiner unserer Offiziere nen Abo und so musste ich alle unter Freunde packen. Und da sind se auch geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Galika (3. Februar 2007)

tolles screens!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun gebe ich mal meinem senf dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war letztens höhlen der zeit und dort sind mir einige lustige npcs aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

morgraine junior und seine tussi die olle weißsträhne(mist übersetzung >.<)
früh übt sich! --> http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen1kl8.png

oioioio mister smithers liegt pennent im gras! das wird mister burns nicht gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
---> http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen2bw9.png

und vieles mehr gibs in den caverns of time -> durnholde zu entdecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lohnt sich darein zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht nur wegen den dropps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Novitas (4. Februar 2007)

tztztz.. was machen die denn da!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painmaxxx (4. Februar 2007)

und unter http://www.pimp-my-pad.de kannst dir da auch noch ein mauspad mit deinem screenshot machen..

auf jeden fall herrliche screenshots... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (5. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> 7. Bug die dritte. Hier hat die engine wohl vergessen die Kleidung der Leute zu Laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist da ein Noggenfoggerelixier im Spiel......
*No Comment*



Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## daLord (5. Februar 2007)

So hier mal wieder ein paar Screens aus meiner Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hat sich wohl nen Fehler in den Code eingeschlichen = Variable im text



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser NSC ist wohl ist stecken geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehrfach durchbohrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So knapp war ich noch nie vorm Lvlup und dass mit lvl 59



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wahrscheinlich größte eingefroren Animation aller Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (5. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> So knapp war ich noch nie vorm Lvlup und dass mit lvl 59
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab jeze zwar keine screens, aber ich kannd ir sagen, von meinem lvl up auf irgentweiner 50er Stufe hab ich in BB ne q abgegeben .... ich war einen einzigen mesen kleinen popel punkt vom lvl up entfernt und weit und breit kein mob der erfahrung gebraht hätte, damals bin ich dann glaub ich total gefrustet in die pestis oder so geflogen...wegen wirklich einem einzigen punkt^^

aber sonst geile screenshots leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

*lach* das ist echt sowas von ärgerlichXD

Aber ich hab auch immer so ein glück. Kurz vorm lvl up,werde ich die ganze Zeit aufgehalten.Seies von Allys,von Elite mops,oder alle mops sind schon von anderen Mitspielern belegt^^


----------



## Exodos (5. Februar 2007)

Echt mit eurem lvl ups seid ihr die ärmsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





daLord schrieb:


> Ich habs aus exakt dem selben Grund wie "Hexagon". Ich glaub durch ct_mailmod klappt dass mit der Auto-erweiterung der Namen auch mit Leuten aus der Gilde. Aber als ich den Char angefangen hab, hatte keiner unserer Offiziere nen Abo und so musste ich alle unter Freunde packen. Und da sind se auch geblieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aso


----------



## Xathras (6. Februar 2007)

hier mal was von mir... 

richtig, hinter dieser mauer befinden sich ein tresen und mehrere kabinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (6. Februar 2007)

erm...ja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Texturenbug >.<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*autsch*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tote allys...gute allys



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich König!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Stundenbann ahoi... >.<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (6. Februar 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> 3 Stundenbann ahoi... >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir chasch es denn au mol zeige =D


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Lokì (6. Februar 2007)

Und die Horde hatte schon vor BC Flugmounts^^
(Auch wenn das arme Tierchen unter dem Tauren ganz schön flattern musste *g*)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galika (6. Februar 2007)

tierquälerei!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (11. Februar 2007)

bin heute auf einen textur fehler gestossen
oder ist das gewohlt.....?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (11. Februar 2007)

Lokì schrieb:


> Und die Horde hatte schon vor BC Flugmounts^^
> (Auch wenn das arme Tierchen unter dem Tauren ganz schön flattern musste *g*)
> 
> 
> ...



witzig


----------



## Squishee (12. Februar 2007)

Der arme Millhouse ist leider gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n richtiger Paladin ;P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klotzkopf :]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterm/im Schwarzen Tempel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tanaris von unten ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (13. Februar 2007)

Lokì schrieb:


> Und die Horde hatte schon vor BC Flugmounts^^
> (Auch wenn das arme Tierchen unter dem Tauren ganz schön flattern musste *g*)
> 
> 
> ...






Galika schrieb:


> tierquälerei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tiere essen/quälen Tiere der eifnach Lauf von Mutter Natur. ^^


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Len (13. Februar 2007)

@Squishee: Sag mal, wieso sindn deine Screens so in die Breite gezogen? Widescreen Moni ohne Widescreenauflösung? O_o


----------



## Asteria (13. Februar 2007)

Was ist denn da mit der Post gekommen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (13. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> @Squishee: Sag mal, wieso sindn deine Screens so in die Breite gezogen? Widescreen Moni ohne Widescreenauflösung? O_o


Nicht wirklich...


----------



## Len (13. Februar 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...




Warum sind se dann verzerrt? ^^


----------



## Squishee (13. Februar 2007)

Gute Frage, liegt wohl am Konverter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (13. Februar 2007)

Aso bei mir seh ich die Bilder ganz normal


----------



## Willmasta (13. Februar 2007)

Schönes Equip muss ich schon sagen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


W00t?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnee in den Zangarmarschen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## MrFlix (13. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der witz liegt mehr im chat^^


----------



## Len (13. Februar 2007)

jetzt binsch neugierig... wo isset denn so bergig? ^^


----------



## Squishee (22. Februar 2007)

Voll zum Kotzen...hrhr ^^


----------



## Len (22. Februar 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Voll zum Kotzen...hrhr ^^




Lawl!
Aber ich find diesen Tobias im Chat wesentlich amüsanter xDD


----------



## Burgrad (23. Februar 2007)

ForrestGump schrieb:


> man muss ja nicht Teamspeak benutzen gibt ja noch Ventrilo ^^




Moion was ist dan an dem ventirol anders ?? mein freund meint das hatt ne viel besserere sound quali als ts????? und was kostet das?


----------



## Simyo (31. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lest mal was der draenei zu sagen hat


----------



## Dalmus (31. März 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> lest mal was der draenei zu sagen hat



Sieht ja fast aus wie beim Taurenrennen... hat da etwa jemand ein Draenei-Rennen veranstaltet und mir nicht Bescheid gesagt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (31. März 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast aus wie beim Taurenrennen... hat da etwa jemand ein Draenei-Rennen veranstaltet und mir nicht Bescheid gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich tippe auf 
1Tag nach BC Relase:2Server down und das is ein neuer =)


----------



## Gaggibueb (31. März 2007)

Mein Geburtsdatum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich bin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den 1337 Bildern hab ich noch etwa 5. Hab aber keine lust die noch zu posten :>


----------



## Wolfcatcher (1. April 2007)

1. Die Gildennamen werden immer einfals reicher^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.Das kommt davon wenn eineiziger Orc nach in sw rum rennt (wenigstens hat er licht bekommen) =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So immoment hab ich net mehr aber werden bestimmt noch welche kommen (es gibt ja genug bugs in WoW) ^^


----------



## Agratell (4. Juni 2007)

Die Screenshots werden seit dem Patch nach Blizzards Aussage im jpg Format gespeichert, selber ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht.

Agratell


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry , bereits schon tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich sehe weiße eisbären..


----------



## Alucardin (4. Juni 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Knut xD
Will den auch mal sehen *hihi*

Screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hachja eine ganze Menschenmasse (-horde *g*)
Kommst davon wenn einige Server nicht funktionieren xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hachja man hat schon einen schönen Ausblick da oben auf die masse xD


----------



## The Darkwarlock (4. Juni 2007)

Flirt mit Ally^^


----------



## Jack Sparrow (8. Juni 2007)

Heute Gemacht : 
In Sen´Jin bei dem Bom´bay was machen lassen, Riesig werden und In die Luft schleudern^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schildkröte killt Nachtelfin:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Beim ersten Bild so verschwommen, weil ich von dem Typen nen Besoffenheits Debuff bekommen hab^^

Sorry wegen 3fach Post.....hier das musste noch rein^^

Mein 19er PvP Schurke als Bankangestellter^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bitte die Editierenfunktion benutzen - 3-fachposting zusammengefügt - Melrakal*


----------



## warwalker69 (8. Juni 2007)

nice** geiler thread leider hab ich k screens, da ich wow neu installierne musste wegen meinem bruder xD


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Furbolgs raiden sw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (11. Juni 2007)

@ Jack Sparow!

Gääähn! Nichts witziges gefunden!


----------



## Melrakal (11. Juni 2007)

@ Jack Sparrow:

Dir ist die Existenz des "Editieren"-Buttons bekannt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nutze ihn in Zukunft bitte, statt Doppel- und Dreifachpostings zu machen.

Gruß
Mel


----------



## razaik (11. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



net der knüller ^^


----------



## Guria/Galika (11. Juni 2007)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (12. Juni 2007)

So mal wieder Screens von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geballter Mangel an BRT Erfahrung... Hab Gestern einfach mal den IMP gepullt und dann festgestellt das man vorher den GANZEN Raum clearne muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich eigentlich nciht der sein sollte der sich über grammtik fehler lustik machen sollte bin ich doch stolz das mir dieser aufgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da soll noch mal einer sagen die dreanei wäen nciht überheblich/abgehoben xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blutelfen aber acuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahb verscuht von oben auf den fahrstuhl zu springen und bin dabei eifach in der luft stehen geblieben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minimal besetzung im alterac 11:19



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt noch exakt 1XP zum lvl up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie soll man denn in WoW drauf kommen das er von was anderm redet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICh weiß bis heute nicht wofür diese NPCs Demonstriert haebn aber die Menge schindet Eindruck xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böser Allie haut QuestNPC um aber tapferes Ausrufezeihcen verweilt beim leblosen Körper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer diese Yell-Spammer im SChattenmond drei stück in 7 sekunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Udn ncoh ein Bild von nem Massenevent



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Jetzt ncoh eine Gallereie meiner schönsten Grafikfehler der letzetn 2 wochen... (bzw. denen von den nich ein screen gamcht hab weil die die ich durchgehend hab nciht so impostnt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mal eine Fehler passend zum Gilden NAmen. Ich bin in letzter zeit einige mal mit der Gilde "Der pechschwarze Traum" unetrwegs und pasend dazu dieser fehle wo alle schwarz waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier ncoh sieben weitere:
1. Durchgesägt, 2. Hautauschlag, 3. Tiefeeinblicke, 4. Moderne Kunst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Treibsand, 6. Auch ne Form von Busch, 7. Streifen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amrai (12. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir hats Spaß gemacht zu gucken!!!


----------



## razaik (12. Juni 2007)

so, alle angeklickt und anguggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat lange gedauert


----------



## AhLuuum (12. Juni 2007)

da ärger ich mich doch glatt das ich WoW deinstalliert hab ohne mir vorher die 7 gb screens durchzugucken


----------



## Xanthia999 (13. Juni 2007)

WoW deinstalliert 0o @ AhLuuum ?

@daLord: Also die Bilder sind echt klasse!! Aber das mit dem "Massenevent" - Hammer! Wie viele sind das denn aus der Gilde?


----------



## Opelox (13. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=501:attachment
] 

Wollt einfach nicht absteigen !!

Edit:Grösse der Bilder angepasst und noch zwei dazu.


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Juni 2007)

hehe mit deinen boar produziert du sicherlich mal einige Bot meldungen an den GM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucardin (23. Juli 2007)

Hmm....

Ich find nichts lustiges mehr V.V bin nur ein paar mal unter die Zangarmarschen sowie unter SW und anderes geraten...hier:

die Zangarmarschen von untern...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sturmwind von unten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sturmwind von ganz ganz unten O.o *ausversehen in ein bodenloses Loch gerannt ist* *nach flug tot*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gildentreff im AH O.o Irgendwie hat keiner es geschafft da hoch zu kommen ausser uns xD Und dabei geht das so einfach da hoch o.O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaizu (23. Juli 2007)

net schlecht die bilder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vassargo (23. Juli 2007)

hab da auch so en paar ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht allzu schoene aussichten ; )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und fliegen in gnomeregan : D


----------



## Jack Sparrow (3. August 2007)

So hab hier auch einpaar.....hoffentlich finden die welche lustig -.-

Nach dem Ersten Level 70 Tauren Chieftain Konzert auf dem PvP TR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Tote Tauren Vorher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Tote Tauren nachher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal mein UD (PvE TR) in IF....bizzl rumbearbeitet, aber TR sind ja zum Testen da....und ich hab ja getestet....T6, Gladi 1Hand waffen (Ausser äxte^^), Sockel usw....^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (29. August 2007)

Ich will mal wieder bisschen Leben in die Bude bringen!
Neulich im Tiefensumpf Heroic. Immer diese nervigen BoP Items.. Tztz..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (18. September 2007)

meine Bilda sind zwa ned unbedingt lustig, aba naja, schön ;P klickt einfach auf meinen my buffed link


----------



## Jokkerino (18. September 2007)

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sind jetzt net direkt witzig aber recht interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (18. September 2007)

o.o sagt ma wo habtn ihr alle die lvl 70 ETC dinger her? XD


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (18. September 2007)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorat (18. September 2007)

@Jokkerino

Ja, ist richtig schön auf nem Privat-Server zu spielen was?! Kannst jetzt gleich mit nem Bann rechnen!


----------



## daLord (14. Oktober 2007)

Hiho

Nach langer Zeit wollt ich mal wieder ein paar meiner neueren Screenshots vorstellen ... viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst mal zwei leute die sich wohl nch nicht ganz im klaren waren was sie nun suchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann eine eigentlich nicht ganz so lustige geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein tank für den schon bei 2 mobs gilt : "ich kann mich nicht um alles kümmern". als erklärung wir waaren bei ner 4er grp gewiped weil ein mob den heiler angegriffen hat. Den hab ich dann da weggekitet und weils hero war hat er mich dann irgendwann erwischt und umgehauen dann ist der mob zum heiler zurück, hat den getötet = wipe. Der Tank hat ne vierer grp gepullt und sheep stun und eisfallen zeichen gemacht obwohl der hunter schon an der pet vorbei war und gar nicht am kampf teilnhemen konnte. Naja aber der tank meinte scheinbar den mob wegen dem blauen viereck drauf einfach ignoriere zu dürfen und die verantwortung abgeben zu haben. Man beachte seinen ersten satz "schlaft ihr?" er war der der geschlafen hat und nicht darauf geachtet hat ob der hunter da ist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist das was mir zwei mages von meinen Questmobs übriggelassen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der lieblingsname nicht merh vorhanden ist werden manche sehr kreativ mit neuen schreibweisen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche werden auch so Kreativ was Gildennamen betrifft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bergbauer Glück (Auf!) ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bin ich auf leute getroffen die genauso aussahen wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würfeln to the Extreme 1 und 100 alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Konflikt in der Kriegshymnenschlucht scheint eingeschlafen zu sein, zu mindest der Beteiligung nach zu schließen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und um die reihe auf der letzten seite fortzusetzten die letzten grafikbugs bevor meine Grafikarte komplett de ngeist aufgegeben hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Oktober 2007)

ich trainiere meine nackenmuskulatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hilfe schwiegermutter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zeppelin hat stehen lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn dem wolf die klauen nicht reichen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eines der vielen eastereggs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2007)

Thorat schrieb:


> @Jokkerino
> 
> Ja, ist richtig schön auf nem Privat-Server zu spielen was?! Kannst jetzt gleich mit nem Bann rechnen!





lol?du hast sowas von keine ahnung ist dir schon klar oder?^^muss ja mal gesagt werden.Denke zuerst bevor du schreibst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k3ks (14. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to a Private Server.



Jokkerino schrieb:


> lol?du hast sowas von keine ahnung ist dir schon klar oder?^^muss ja mal gesagt werden.Denke zuerst bevor du schreibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat er aber Recht!


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2007)

Privatserver bestreite ich net.Aber bann?Gaaaanz wie er meint.


----------



## k3ks (14. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Privatserver bestreite ich net.Aber bann?Gaaaanz wie er meint.




Naja da es nur bilder sind denk ich mal vllt Schreibsperre ...


----------



## AngelSpawn (6. November 2007)

Hier mal meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. November 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Privatserver bestreite ich net.Aber bann?Gaaaanz wie er meint.



Selbst wenn....jeder ist doch für sich selbst verantwortlich, auch Jokkerino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neue Rasse: Schattenelfe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucardin (30. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Screens gefunden nicht grad ein Weltwunder aber immerhin^^

2 Skellis übereinander einmal von Oben, Schräg Oben und Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bluteflin auf Frostsäbler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüner Vogel wie konnte das nur passieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann auch im Tor von Ironfo.. Eisenschmiede hängen xD Einmal aus meiner Sicht und einmal von unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is die Eiskatze nicht süüüüß? *Fangirlgekreische* ;D :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betrunkene Tanzende Eiskatze :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (10. Mai 2008)

lol geiler thread


----------



## RouV3n (10. Mai 2008)

So hier mal ein paar Screenshots von mir(sind aber schon ein bisschen alt, aber egal^^)

Das passiert, wenn man einen großen Baum in eine Eisfalle pullt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein kleiner Greif mal in rot...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Lagerfeuer auf dem Wasser mit Hilfe von Wasserwandeln...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Fledermaus reitet auf einem Elek...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achtet mal auf den Text im Chat, den der Spambot geschrieben hat...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das waren dann auch schon alle 

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

Mal meinen paar die ich grad gefunden hab. die ganzen tga hab ich nicht mitgenommen ^^ nur halt die in letzter zeit

Neue Schamis?
http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/1.jpg
http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/7.jpg

Stormwind .. wie ist das aufgebaut? ^^ und war moses da und hat das wasser geteilt? 
http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/3.jpg
http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/5.jpg

Ich hab nen undead als pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/2.jpg

und ich bin so gross wie der fuss von meinem pet?
http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/4.jpg

Tjo da hatte nichtmal mehr der tank lust und ging an die decke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/6.jpg


----------



## yoshinoi (10. Juli 2008)

So, da der alte Thread geschlossen wurde hat mich der Mod gebeten das Bild hier reinzuposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<3 marcel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiena (10. Juli 2008)

geil xD


----------



## ChiaDharma (10. Juli 2008)

ja sehr geil geil wäre auch n deutschkurs


----------



## Baazul (10. Juli 2008)

Als das Portal zur Insel noch neu war:
[attachment=3687:WoWScrnS...8_195834.jpg]
Am ende war es nur pure enttäuschung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit meint: der thread ist alt


----------



## Blackywulf (11. Juli 2008)

</3


----------



## Steff77 (11. Juli 2008)

Das sin meine Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alFarmer (11. Juli 2008)

@ Szyslak
an deinem 2. Screenshot find ich eher zum lachen, dass ein Fennrochen ein stacheliges BEIN droppt :-D


----------



## Mab773 (11. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine beliebtesten Screens:
http://i36.tinypic.com/1j9bio.jpg

Gruul als Gnom
http://i37.tinypic.com/2a0mjra.jpg

Soviel zum Thema Nachtelfenkiddies^^
http://i37.tinypic.com/24or1ox.jpg

Auch ein geiler Name:
http://i37.tinypic.com/a0kvw9.jpg

Magier mit... lustigem Equip
http://i37.tinypic.com/14j0mty.jpg


----------



## Caspar (12. Juli 2008)

Fast so schön wie die Wertung finde ich die einzeln rausgestrichenen Namen...und nein, ist nicht von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (6. Oktober 2008)

hier mal ein paar von mir


----------



## fenix_black (6. Oktober 2008)

vorneweg: dies ist kein modelchanging/privatserver ect. ich habe lediglich ganz normal gequestet, als sich plötzlich der bildschirm einfror und mir nach einigen sekunden des wartens dieses seltsame bild bot. ein blutelf-geißel, sieht aber irgendwie stylish aus wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






[attachment=5220:WoWScrnS...8_164548.jpg]


----------



## EvilDivel (7. Oktober 2008)

Hatte die zwar schon in nem anderen Thread gepostet aber hier passen die Beiden auch gut hin ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. November 2008)

Angeln mal anders!


lustig ^^


----------



## Igelchen (12. November 2008)

Heute Nacht von meinem Freund "gescreenshottet": 

[attachment=5803:kara.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnitt999 (19. Januar 2009)

ich hatte langeweile auf nem schiff und da sah ich eine tolle nachtelfe


[attachment=6529:WoWScrnS...9_232122.jpg]

hoffe es funzt


----------



## Secretraven (19. Januar 2009)

Thorat schrieb:


> @Jokkerino
> 
> Ja, ist richtig schön auf nem Privat-Server zu spielen was?! Kannst jetzt gleich mit nem Bann rechnen!



lol nen bann weil einer angeblich auf nem privat server spielt omfg lo0l was ist nur aus dieser welt geworden ?


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Secretraven schrieb:


> lol nen bann weil einer angeblich auf nem privat server spielt omfg lo0l was ist nur aus dieser welt geworden ?


Das war vor über einem Jahr...

Es ist schlimmer geworden ...


----------



## Sinixus (19. Januar 2009)

So, hier jetzt welche von mir:

Wie man gut erkennen kann, muss man Erze scheinbar nicht nur am Boden suchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Red Bull scheint die WoW Welt zu erobern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Worte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ein BG genau zum falschen Zeitpunkt endet...   (Ach ja, wir hatten verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scourge TH (19. Januar 2009)

Mir haben sie alle prächtig gefallen xD Wenn ich zu Hause bin muss ich selbst gleich mal meinen Ordner durchsuchen ^^


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (19. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einer 7 gewonnen!! Mein drache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (22. November 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erinnert mich an einen Naxx run. Kel hat die eine Casterwaffe fallengelassen. Ich Würfel ne 96 (denke mir schon: "Yes, endlich ne neue Waffe!") ,Gildie würfelt 97. Gelächter im TS. Noch einer Würfelt... 98! Ich glaub im TS war für 5min nichts als Lachen zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Hab leider keinen Screenshot. Ich such aber mal ein Paar raus)


Edith bringt grade den Beweis, dass Palas anfangs WOTLK einfach op waren... [img=http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5615/wowscrnshot060309210812.th.jpg]


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Dezember 2009)

Also das war keine absicht aber nur mal damit ihr wisst was Frostgram Furor *hust Wortvergewaltigung* sorry der englische Begriff ist mit entfallen und wollte es nicht falsch Schreiben für nen Schaden Macht..

Seht selbst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 Mio 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will nich wissen was der für nen Schaden dem Tank in der ICC reindrückt wenn wir ihn irgendwann mal zu gesicht bekommen


----------

